# Help - Quick!!



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

We are going to get our new family member today. We are leaving in a little while. It's a loooong drive but I have a question for you guys. The rescue lady said he is low heartworm positive. But she doesn't believe in keeping the dog for 6+ months with them because then they bond with the rescue/foster - she's giving me the meds and trusting that I give it to him. 

Is there anything I need to know about this? I have never had to deal with a dog that was HW+. She said he's low HW+ and it should clear up in 4 months. She said it doesn't effect other dogs, especially since my dog is on it, and it doesn't cause him to throw up or have diarrhea. 

Should I be OK taking him home?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am sorry Linda I do not have any experience with that but I saw your urgent post. Hope someone can answer you before you have to leave or maybe call your vet and ask them? Good luck with your new addition and congrats


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you! I am going to go to the vet right now and ask them on our way there. I have Thor's name tag - I brought it last night.  I was just wondering if there was something I had to know before taking this guy home. The rescue lady said another dog at the rescue has been picking on him. :-( I have to get him out of there - my poor guy. I'll let you guys know how everything works out. We are leaving now - Wish us luck!!!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I don't know anything about treatment other than I believe the dog has to be keep quiet for the duration of the treatment - meaning no running, jumping, vigorous exercise, etc - but I'm not sure if it makes a difference if they're low or high positive -

Hopefully your vet was able to help! Good luck and have a safe trip!


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Ohhhhhh! Yay! Good luck Linda!!

-*Disclaimer - I am notta Vet, not meant to take the place of proper Vetrinarian advice*-

It's my understanding....heartworms...think angel hair spaghetti in the heart, in the full-blown stage. Seems like they caught this early, which is great!

Heartworms are spread by mosquito. Bite host animal, bite poor unsupecting next host, you have heartworms. Not transmitted dog-to-dog tho, and your dog is already on preventative, at any rate.

Treatment is killing off the heartworms with medicine. You keep the dog quiet for the duration of the treatment, to give the dogs body time to absorb the dead worms (I know, gross, right?) You keep them quiet to keep the dead worms from breaking off and going places you don't want them to...like say...oh..the lungs. (think blood clot going to the lungs, same theory)

You then get follow up tests at the vet to make sure all is clear and get the green light to resume normal activity.

Not fun, but overall things could be worse  At least it won't be a 'for life' or a chronic problem.

Best of luck to you and yours with your new addition!! Pics! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I have helped pull a couple of dogs from the shelter in the last few months that were HW+. If it is a mild asymptomatic case that is just being treated with Heartgard/Ivermectin and Doxycycline it's pretty easy to adminster. One dog went to a High School to be part of the Ag department. He hangs with the kids and runs around and never shows any problem. He never showed any physical sign of the heartworms, he was just positive on the flash test. I wouldn't do any serious conditioning until he's HW-, but the more mild cases to me have never seemed to require the strict crate rest and supervision that severe cases with more aggressive treatments required.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats on the new boy!! keep us posted !!!


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you very much guys! I went to the vets office and she said it's OK to bring him home if he's HW+. The rescue gave me the meds I need for him - three or four things. We are home and he's doing great. I have another question though - ....it's been a rough day!! I'll start another thread.


----------

